# "HO Slot Car Check List - 2007"



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Saw this listed on E-Bay. Has anyone checked it out? I for one - For Sure need to take inventory of my collection. 
Probably have more than I need BUT Less than I want! 
Any reviews or comments will be gratefully appreciated!
TG


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

What did you see?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

what was listed on ebay?


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

HO Slot Car Checklist 2007 is the name of the book. If you have Howard Johansen's HO Slot Car and Accessories Value Guide then you are familiar with the basic setup. Lists of catalogue #s, car type, and colors listed by manufacturer and chassis type. No pictures. Alan has added some additional manufacturers. I used to be secure with the notion that I had a Ford GT40 and Jaguar XKE for every manufacturer but nooooooo. Never even heard of these other guys. All current manufacturers have been updated.

The only omissions I have come across are a number of Lily Leddy cars not listed and I have 2 F1 cars made by Preziosi. That company is not listed at all.

I got my book directly from Alan. There is a thred about it in the swap and sell section.


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks 22tall - 
I thought I mentioned 'HO Slot Car Check List - 2007'? 
Good information - I do have Howard Johansen's HO Slot Car and Accessories Value Guide seems this will be a nice compliment! Lily Leddy - Preziosi??? Wow 
Thanks Again!
redwog


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

redwog said:


> Thanks 22tall -
> I thought I mentioned 'HO Slot Car Check List - 2007'?
> Good information - I do have Howard Johansen's HO Slot Car and Accessories Value Guide seems this will be a nice compliment! Lily Leddy - Preziosi??? Wow
> Thanks Again!
> redwog


I was talking to a friend of mine and he asked me if I knew the name of the HO Slot...2007 book that just came out. Had to explain it to him.

I got the Preziosi cars off e bay about a year ago and had no idea what they were until a couple weeks ago when I found them here: 
http://www.trackhobbies.com/Index-High-Speed.html Click the Carrera link and go to the bottom. I have the silver and the red and black car

I am under the impression that all Mexican release Tyco and AFX cars were Lily Leddys. Maybe not. I also have a silver and black Ferrari 512M and two Mustangs. One yellow,black and red and the other is blue, white and black. 

Alan, what color wings were on the Chaparrals? None of mine have wings.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

I think all the Mexican AFX and Tyco cars were made by Lily Leddy. I don't know if they had a license to do so, but they were made.
For the sake of identification, I listed them in the book as Aurora and Tyco, Mexico releases.
All the Chaparrals I have seen, do not have wings on them.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

I too have the same Giochi Preziosi cars like 22Tall has, and I know that two other exists too... the same red one but with different number and a yellow one.

Concerning the Liyl Leddy Chappy, I have a picture of one with a wing that sold some times ago on the Bay



22Tall also told me that you Alan could be interested in this picture (that was also for sale on the Bay some times ago)




I too prefer pictures book, but if your guide can compare to the Johansen's one, I can be really interested to have a copy of it


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Information. Every bit will help the next edition be more complete.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Add a green and white motorcycle with sidecar to the Majorette section.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Steve. Every bit of information helps.


----------

